# Harmonica and Guitar?



## raptordigit (May 6, 2009)

I thought I'd add a bit of harmonica to my playing. Play along with my nephew at guitar, he at the harmonica and me at guitar, etc.

Does the key of a Harmonica correspond to the key a guitar is playing in? So many of the harmonicas are in 'C'. On Ebay there are a few in 'E' but none in 'E minor'. 

If one tends to play a lot of blues on the guitar in E minor and E pentatonic, what type of harp is usually used for jamming? 

Any guidance appreciated.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Harmonica was my first instrument so I might be able to help you out here. If' you're in E minor then you'd want to use a harmonica that's in the key of G. E Minor pentatonic will work with G as well but if you're doing major pentonic in the key of E then an E harmonica will suffice. I"ve got harmonicas (Hohner) in C,E, and G. Hope this helps.


----------



## prsrick (May 15, 2009)

If you play blues, normally you will use cross harp, that is use C harmonica for the key of G and lots of bending.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I just picked up an harmonica this weekend as well - so I had the same question.........for guitar - I typically opt for the relative minor scale to play in for any particular song in a major key....but only because of how I learned guitar (and because of where my musical understanding is currently at).....


I see you noted the opposite - i.e. get a G harp for a song that's in the key of E Minor.......which makes perfect sense.

but I'm having trouble getting my head around the cross harp concept......more studying is needed there.

Harmonica is fun.....but not as easy as some might think.

I'm having trouble bending notes......technique isn't there yet (it's only been a couple of days ....and also having trouble getting that "blues" sound......

I'm using a diatonic harp - I only have one (C) at this point


----------



## gtrshow (Nov 6, 2006)

For straight harp (think Bob Dylan, Neil Young), go with the same key that the guitar is playing (eg. G=G). For cross harp (think blues), two and a half steps up (eg. guitar=E, harp=A). There are lots of exceptions, but that should get you pointed in the right direction.

P.S. Minor harps are cool! I play with a harp player (he has a suitcase full of 'em) and he uses an Am harp when we do Mary Jane's Last Dance. It sounds perfect. I think he uses the same harp on Black Magic Woman.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

shows how much the dude at L&M knows......he told me minor harps don't exist


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

gtrshow said:


> P.S. Minor harps are cool! I play with a harp player (he has a suitcase full of 'em) and he uses an Am harp when we do Mary Jane's Last Dance. It sounds perfect. I think he uses the same harp on Black Magic Woman.


Hmmm, I've never heard of minor key harmonicas before. I thought you just used the relative major harmonica ie for A minor, use a C harmonica?

It looks like you're right though - I just found this on Musicians Friend:

http://folk-instruments.musiciansfriend.com/product/Lee-Oskar-Natural-Minor-Harmonica?sku=423604


----------



## gtrshow (Nov 6, 2006)

lbrown1 said:


> shows how much the dude at L&M knows......he told me minor harps don't exist


L&M...the harp specialists! 

To your earlier point regarding cross harp, I actually find it a lot easier than straight. Try playing a I-IV-V progression in the key of G, and cross it with your C harp. You should have no trouble finding those blues sounds you're looking for.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

lbrown1 said:


> shows how much the dude at L&M knows......he told me minor harps don't exist


There is a guy ( ex bro inlaw that hates me ..but that's a long story) that is selling harmonica and mandolins at the Courtice flea market on the weekends.... Calling him self Harmonicatz he can fill you in. He's a very good player. Just to bug him .. tell him pat sent you


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> There is a guy ( ex bro inlaw that hates me ..but that's a long story) that is selling harmonica and mandolins at the Courtice flea market on the weekends.... Calling him self Harmonicatz he can fill you in. He's a very good player. Just to bug him .. tell him pat sent you


haven't been to teh courtice flea market in a long time....will check it out - thanks


so - rule of thumb - cross harp - 2.5 steps up from the key.....got it....will give 'er a shot....thanks


----------



## wayne (Apr 8, 2009)

Most of the minor key harpage I've heard is played in 3rd position, i. e. playing Dm with a C harp.

W


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

The way I've always remembered to pick the right key was to figure that if I'm playing an E position barre chord on my guitar a blues harp should match the same fret only barred with an A.

So if you're barring an A at the 5th fret with an E position the harp should be in D.

Hope that makes sense!

BTW, it helps to carry an F# harp 'cuz some guys will tune down a fret just to discourage any harp players wanting to sit in!:smile:

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

For a humbling education, have a listen to Carlos Del Junco. I've sat in with him (on guitar) at workshops, and can attest that he's the real deal. Some harp players are sterile and dry sounding, but Carlos is *alive!*

Peace, Mooh.


----------

